# Window track seals for MK2 Jetta



## Uturn (Jan 29, 2002)

Does anyone know where to get them? I'm getting a lot of wind noise from my sun rotted window track seals. Not the door seals, the track seals that the windows run up and down in. Thanks Guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uturn (Jan 29, 2002)

anyone know?


----------



## Dub_addict (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Window track seals for MK2 Jetta (Uturn)*

talk to damian @ tmtuning...he'll square you away. not cheap so get ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uturn (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Window track seals for MK2 Jetta (Dub_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub_addict* »_talk to damian @ tmtuning...he'll square you away. not cheap so get ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Like almost everyone else its just the drivers door. Damn these cars are hard to get new parts for.


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Window track seals for MK2 Jetta (Uturn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uturn* »_
Like almost everyone else its just the drivers door. Damn these cars are hard to get new parts for. 

try a mk1 rocco


----------



## Uturn (Jan 29, 2002)

Thanks for the tip


----------

